# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  RINO Boehner yucking it up with Joy Behar

## texmaster

The very fact he think he can joke around with a nut like Behar tells us all we need to know about him.


_
Boehner Parties in the Hamptons, Tells Joy Behar: 'I Am Obama's Best Friend'  





                                           Print article             Send a Tip 


                                                             by             Matthew Boyle                  23 Sep 2014                         post a comment 
House Speaker John Boehner put comedienne Joy Behar in a headlock  this weekend while in the Hamptons campaigning for Republican Lee  Zeldin, telling the liberal former co-host of The View, I am Obamas best friend." Behar ran into Boehner in a restaurant--Almond Restaurant in East  Hampton--and told the Speaker to stop obstructing President Obama as  she tackled him, according to the New York Post.


 Liberal comedienne and talk show host Behar tackled Boehner--whom  she dubbed 'the Weeper of the House' after his waterworks in his famous  60 Minutes interview--at Almond Restaurant in East Hampton on  Saturday, the Posts Emily Smith wrote. Boehner--who was out  in the Hamptons to campaign against Long Island Democratic Rep. Tim  Bishop and attended a fundraiser for Lee Zeldin at the home of developer  Joe Farrell--then jokingly put Behar in a headlock. The moment was  captured in a photo which appeared in Mondays Page Six.


 "Boehner was eating at Almond with four Secret Service agents in  suits. Compared to everyone else in casual Hamptons attire, they really  stood out. They looked like they were going to a wake, Behar told the Posts Page Six.


 Behar was there eating dinner with her husband Steve Janowitz, actor Ron Rifkin, and Rifkins wife Iva, and the Posts Smith wrote that she baited Boehner as he got up from his table to leave the restaurant.


 I couldnt resist having some fun. I jumped up and told him to stop  obstructing President Obama, Behar said. I am sick of all this  deadlock. Strangely, he replied, I am Obamas best friend._


http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...-s-Best-Friend

----------

DriftingSand (09-24-2014),LongTermGuy (09-24-2014)

----------


## JustPassinThru

That's what our buddy Gargles Boner is all ABOUT.

The TRAPPINGS of power.  Yukking it up with the celebutards.  Being with the kewel peeps.

The hard choices?  The unpopular but necessary actions?  When those are needed, Gargles is crying in a corner.  He's no leader; not even a fair-weather cheerleader.  He's a weak, unprincipled slimeball who slithered in.  His country is crying for leadership, and he's palling around with this Mercedes Marxist.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-24-2014),RMNIXON (09-24-2014),texmaster (09-24-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> The very fact he think he can joke around with a nut like Behar tells us all we need to know about him.
> 
> 
> _
> Boehner Parties in the Hamptons, Tells Joy Behar: 'I Am Obama's Best Friend'
> 
>  
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they can have a RINOcrat baby together.

----------

texmaster (09-24-2014)

----------


## liberal_hack

looks like physical abuse to me; I hope she filed a report

----------

nonsqtr (09-24-2014)

----------


## smartmouthwoman

She was probably so thrilled to feel a man's touch, she'll vote Republican in Nov.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-24-2014),texmaster (09-24-2014)

----------


## texmaster

> looks like physical abuse to me; I hope she filed a report


You've got to be kidding.

----------


## Katzndogz

Do you think that republicans are disloyal if they speak to democrats?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Do you think that republicans are disloyal if they speak to democrats?


Depends on the circumstances.

I don't think ANY patriotic American who values our system and our way of life, has ANYTHING to say to Joy Blowhard.  Except maybe to denounce her, publicly, and in the most vile language possible.

Men of good faith can work together, despite their differences.  Where is the good faith with modern dumb muck rat ticks?  They lie.  They smear.  They hide their own intentions.  They are typically morally bankrupt in their persons...liars and drug users and beneficiaries of graft and payola.  They WISH US ILL.

There is no "working with" people whose aim is to destroy you and impoverish the "little people" they despise.

----------

LongTermGuy (09-24-2014)

----------


## Mainecoons

> Do you think that republicans are disloyal if they speak to democrats?


These Democrats?

Yes.

----------

DriftingSand (09-24-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> Do you think that republicans are disloyal if they speak to democrats?


"Speaking" and molesting are two different things.  Hahaha

----------


## Katzndogz

> Depends on the circumstances.
> 
> I don't think ANY patriotic American who values our system and our way of life, has ANYTHING to say to Joy Blowhard.  Except maybe to denounce her, publicly, and in the most vile language possible.
> 
> Men of good faith can work together, despite their differences.  Where is the good faith with modern dumb muck rat ticks?  They lie.  They smear.  They hide their own intentions.  They are typically morally bankrupt in their persons...liars and drug users and beneficiaries of graft and payola.  They WISH US ILL.
> 
> There is no "working with" people whose aim is to destroy you and impoverish the "little people" they despise.


I agree with you.  It just doesn't happen among people that are forced to work together.

----------


## gamewell45

yep.  Definitely a rino.

----------


## RMNIXON

> Do you think that republicans are disloyal if they speak to democrats?



Speak to them yes.

Become friendly with them because they are hollywood no.

----------


## nonsqtr

> looks like physical abuse to me; I hope she filed a report


Yuk - yeah, she's grimacing almost as bad as Angela Merkel did that one time, remember?  :Wink:

----------


## liberal_hack

> Yuk - yeah, she's grimacing almost as bad as Angela Merkel did that one time, remember?


he has a freakin choke hold on her

----------


## Deno

She jumped right in on the lame liberal vaccination smear of the Republicans.

To bad the dumb ass didn't realize most of the "no vaccination crowd" was and is on the left.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-03-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

Deploy her to Iraq. She can talk some sense into ISIS.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-03-2015),GreenEyedLady (02-03-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Trade her for the dumb as dirt 26 year old American female they're holding....although..i don't think even ISIS is THAT stupid.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-03-2015),Old Ridge Runner (02-04-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> She jumped right in on the lame liberal vaccination smear of the Republicans.
> 
> To bad the dumb ass didn't realize most of the "no vaccination crowd" was and is on the left.


Yeah, the dumbasses on the left keep forgetting.....

everything they've said and done is recorded now on the internet.  They can't hide from their hypocrisy and lies.

----------


## Trinnity

She's pure trash.

----------


## teeceetx

Joy Behar is one of the more stupid people in the public eye.  Why anyone would hire her is astonishing.  She's like Biden.  Everything that comes out of her mouth sounds as if it comes from an 11 yr old.  She's just a low performing moron.

----------


## Pepper Belly

I love Ann Coulter. The hosts and audience of THE VIEW are best described as insipid morons. Sadly, most of these people vote, and I would bet a year's salary that they are also pretty much on par with your average American- ignorant and easily distracted by something shiny.

----------

Coolwalker (10-16-2015),Libhater (10-16-2015),MrMike (10-17-2015),Quark (10-16-2015)

----------


## usfan

She has got bigger balls than most republican men.. in the lion's den, taking on vicious, hate filled leftists who are enraged when their narrative is challenged.

----------

MrMike (10-17-2015),Pepper Belly (10-16-2015)

----------


## Jen

I love Ann Coulter too.
But I don't think she ...........or anyone is going to fix ignorant any time soon.

----------

Coolwalker (10-16-2015),JustPassinThru (10-17-2015),Libhater (10-16-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I love Ann Coulter too.
> But I don't think she ...........or anyone is going to fix ignorant any time soon.


Every little bit of truth will find a home. Evidently the entire audience gets a free copy of her new book. I'd bet many will read it and learn a thing or two.

Remember, the left did not take over the American school system in one fell swoop.

----------

Jen (10-16-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

The mental capacity of Coulter dwarfs all the midget minds of the view combined. 
There's not much ammo to shoot down anyone with 5 BB's rolling around for brains.

----------

Coolwalker (10-16-2015),Libhater (10-16-2015),Pepper Belly (10-16-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> The mental capacity of Coulter dwarfs all the midget minds of the view combined. 
> There's not much ammo to shoot down anyone with 5 BB's rolling around for brains.


She is wicked smaht, as they say up in Bahston.

----------



----------


## Coolwalker

...and she is getting behind Trump too. Shows she's damn smart.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> She is wicked smaht, as they say up in Bahston.


I had a friend from beantown. He always called me coonass. Never by my real name. He passed away about two years ago. Heart attack. 
Clogged otteries.

----------

Pepper Belly (10-16-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I had a friend from beantown. *He always called me coonass. Never by my real name*. He passed away about two years ago. Heart attack. 
> Clogged otteries.


He must have had a phobia about calling a man "Helen".

----------



----------


## usfan

Me mudder & generations before her were from central Mass.. near 'woostah', so i got to know the dialect.  Those old new englanders were a strange lot.. nothing like new yorkers.

----------



----------


## Pepper Belly

> Me mudder & generations before her were from central Mass.. near 'woostah', so i got to know the dialect.  Those old new englanders were a strange lot.. nothing like new yorkers.


I had a close friend years back from Quincy. He drove a cah.

----------



----------


## Trinnity

They barely let her talk. They kept interrupting her.

----------



----------


## Coolwalker

> They barely let her talk. They kept interrupting her.


Typical Left tactic.

----------

usfan (10-16-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Me mudder & generations before her were from central Mass.. near 'woostah', so i got to know the dialect.  Those old new englanders were a strange lot.. nothing like new yorkers.


Ova here ya got redneck in the north, Cajun in da south and New Orleans accent which is very similar to the jersey accent.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I had a close friend years back from Quincy. He drove a cah.


Lol! The EBT democrats over here call dat a caw.

----------

Pepper Belly (10-16-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Lol! The EBT democrats over here call dat a caw.


My dad calls it a car, but he drinks cawfee. East Jersey.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> My dad calls it a car, but he drinks cawfee. East Jersey.


I drink cawfee, too.

----------

Pepper Belly (10-16-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I drink cawfee, too.


You eat chawclate?

----------



----------


## Pepper Belly

Walk your dawg?

----------



----------


## Pepper Belly

OMG

Oh my Gawd.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

No but I live in pecan country. 

Not:
pee-cans or pa-kahns

its like:
pa-gones but with a c. 


And we don't have mayonnaise. 
Only my-an-nezz or mynezz. 

And we don't have hoses. 
Only hose pipes. 


And lastly in the far reaching wilderness of the atchafalaya basin, we still have "grind meat" instead of ground beef.

----------

Pepper Belly (10-16-2015)

----------


## Jim Scott

Ann Coulter is a very astute and effective conservative voice.  She is a pro at dealing with leftists and she proves it on this episode of 'The View' as she promotes her new book (_'Adios America!_') while fending off the panel of insipid liberal women.  She even managed to shut down Raven-Symone as a hypocrite.  

Coulter's new book is excellent.  As usual, it is fact-based, not just opinion.  Her conclusion is that we are losing our national identity to illegal immigrants who add little or nothing to our society but are too often on welfare or are criminals preying on Americans. She blames rich Republicans who want cheap labor and Democrats who want immigrant's votes and assume if get enough of them those votes will make Democrats unbeatable in every election.    

*Jim*

----------

Libhater (10-16-2015),Pepper Belly (10-16-2015),usfan (10-16-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

I think we should call up Ann and have a meeting about this refusal of Americans to assimilate language and see if we can "talk" her into writing another book. 
We could grill some shrimp and veggie kabobs and pork steaks while taste testing the pale ale microbrews and shooting Cuervo Gold with Ann. 
Boy, hawk knows how to wine and dine a lady!
I have some vintage 2010 muscadine wine but I usually only break that out for heads of state.

----------

Pepper Belly (10-16-2015)

----------


## Iron

Watching 5 minutes of the view would cause anyone to come to the conclusion that not only do we need to fix our immigration system, but we also need to fix our ignorant system.


Both problems have the same solution. Kick them the FUCK out.

----------

Pepper Belly (10-16-2015)

----------


## usfan

> Watching 5 minutes of the view would cause anyone to come to the conclusion that not only do we need to fix our immigration system, but we also need to fix our ignorant system.
> 
> 
> Both problems have the same solution. Kick them the FUCK out.


I think it would be a very effective solution to send back all the illegals, AND those who enable them... they can find political refuge in mexico or honduras or something..

----------


## RMNIXON

> They barely let her talk. They kept interrupting her.



Of course they did. She has more intelligence and rational observation that the whole lot of them. 

Personally I find Coulter too bombastic and name calling for my taste. But that does not put her on the wrong side of the argument and that is important. We should not dismiss her when she makes a valid point.

Nor should we be brain dead believers of the VIEW Women because they know how to play Girl Talk!

----------

Pepper Belly (10-16-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

Joy Behar is vile.

----------

Libhater (10-16-2015),Pepper Belly (10-16-2015),RMNIXON (10-16-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

> I love Ann Coulter too.
> But I don't think she ...........or anyone is going to fix ignorant any time soon.


Did you notice how fast they changed the argument?

As soon as she defined this country as one generous to "legal" immigrants and defined the clear difference with out of control "illegal" immigration they started with the personal attacks! 

They can't defend their position so they throw out raw meat for the liberal dopes in the audience. Including the jabbering woman in Spanish of course.

----------

Jen (10-16-2015)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Joy Behar is vile.



And that is just to look at!

Opening her mouth is even worse!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Libhater (10-16-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Joy Behar is vile.


Many many years ago she had a show on WOR Radio in NY. It wasn't bad. She was not so shrill or annoying although her voice alone is grating. Like pretty much all liberals, the older they get the more obnoxious they get and the more belligerent. When you have a POS show like THE VIEW, these assholes are constantly shouting their nonsense to an audience of lackeys and that feeds into their ego. Look at some of the ridiculous things they say that get thunderous applause (likely prompted by a show producer and a flashing sign). Still, it's like they are the class bullies, but they have the entire school cheering them on.

----------

Jim Scott (10-17-2015)

----------


## Hillyard

During the Bush and Clinton years open borders apologists made a point of mentioning how illegals just came here to do the work "Americans wouldn't do". It was a meme, a mantra. 
Now we see fans of law breakers bristle when someone brings up the image of maids or cleaning other people's toilets. Now it's a great offense to suggest uneducated and unskilled illegals are doing menial labor (suddenly they are all highly trained brain surgeons).

The left will say anything to sell their bull shit and once they get their way they will redefine any issue to suit them. Typical liars.

----------



----------


## DBCooper

> I love Ann Coulter. The hosts and audience of THE VIEW are best described as insipid morons. Sadly, most of these people vote, and I would bet a year's salary that they are also pretty much on par with your average American- ignorant and easily distracted by something shiny.


One problem with your narrative is the first woman speaking, the Hispanic, is Ana Navarro, who is a spokesperson for the GOP. She's not a View host. She's also not a conservative, but is a Jebster, through and through. A hideously stupid person. 

You're right, though, about the View hosts. They are all dumber than a bowl of salted slugs. That twit that used to be a Cosby actor is one of the stupidest people on the planet. And she had the nerve to run her mouth about not saying anything if you can't say something nice. She's one of the worst when it comes to blasting people, and sadly, she never knows what she's talking about. She's what one would call a political virgin, yet she throws her 'solutions' around like she has a clue what she's talking about.

And Bewhore...talk about intolerant. Yet she accuses everyone else of being intolerant. 

They really are a mess. I watch/listen to them often as I'm puttering around doing other stuff.

----------


## Libhater

> She is wicked smaht, as they say up in Bahston.


As a Bostonian myself I say that was wicid pissha of you.

----------

Pepper Belly (10-18-2015)

----------


## Sled Dog

> I love Ann Coulter too.
> But I don't think she ...........or anyone is going to fix ignorant any time soon.


The palliative for ignorance is starvation.

When people discover they dislike starvation, they learn the value of work.

----------

Jen (10-16-2015)

----------


## texmaster

I like Anne but she could have done much better than that.   They set her up by asking her if she was against all immigration.    What she should have done is focused on the illegal immigration first then later go after the legal immigration stealing jobs from Americans.   By allowing them to attack her going after all immigration it allowed for those moronic examples they used about their personal lives.

----------

Montana (10-17-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I love Ann Coulter. The hosts and audience of THE VIEW are best described as insipid morons. Sadly, most of these people vote, and I would bet a year's salary that they are also pretty much on par with your average American- ignorant and easily distracted by something shiny.


One thing that Coulter failed to address is the fact that the majority of Americans are against the massive immigration of illegals and want border enforcement to be ....well...enforced.  Most Americans want the immigration laws we already have on the books enforced vs. what Obama is doing, arbitrarily not following the law and ordering border control officers to NOT do their jobs.  She should have mentioned that.  The government is going against the will of the majority of Americans.   These leftist bimbos and hags should have had that fact shoved down their ugly pusses.

And what the hell is with that shaved head and wig bit???

----------

texmaster (10-17-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

They never really let her talk. It's one of the ways the Left silences people.

----------

Montana (10-17-2015),texmaster (10-17-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> They never really let her talk. It's one of the ways the Left silences people.


Five harpies against one rightie = fair and balanced in the ""minds"" of the idiot left.

----------


## Montana

She was brave to have entered the view another liberal trash pit.

----------

